
Ask HN: Will you hope S3 become a real file system? - daviesliu
In AWS, S3 is the de facto best storage, we are using it everywhere. After using it more and more, lacking some important feature or sematics really hurted us:<p>1) eventual consistency, do not known whether it&#x27;s consistent or not, could result in wrong answer for analytics.<p>2) lacking of cheap&#x2F;atomic rename, also symlink, it&#x27;s painful to manage huge amount of data.<p>EFS is great, but can only be accessed from same VPC, also too expensive. Setuping up a DFS (GlusterFS&#x2F;Ceph&#x2F;MooseFS) in the cloud is also expensive and hard to manage.<p>ObjectiveFS looks great, after tried out, it still kind of eventual consistent from distributed system&#x27;s point view(other nodes can&#x27;t see the updates immediately). A distributed version of S3QL will be great.<p>Are you also hoping to have a solution that&#x27;s as easy and scalable as S3, but also provide the same ACID guarantee as file system? If you know a solution like that, please leave a comment, thanks!
======
gesman
I am not willing to pay $ per byte of storage or per minute of CPU time, no
matter how buzzwordy the technology is.

Flat fee offerings will be an enabler, not the technological advancement.

~~~
daviesliu
ObjectiveFS does provide a flat fee ($15 per client), is that what you what?

If the $ per byte of storage is relatively small comparing to the cost of S3,
I actually like that model, pay as you go.

~~~
Someone
That flat fee sounded enticing, so I had to Google it. Flat fee?
[https://objectivefs.com/price?l=pricing](https://objectivefs.com/price?l=pricing):

 _" AWS S3 and Google GCS charges are not included."_

It only seems to be flat fee if you store your data on your own server and
even then, I would quote 'flat fee', as your costs will go up when you add
storage. You also take responsibility for backing up the data.

------
jaxondu
I hope S3 will stay the same and get cheaper each years. It is meant to be the
foundation. That's why you have Dropbox built on top of it.

~~~
deftnerd
OpenStack provides an S3 compatible layer, and a few providers have turned
that into a service.

I personally use Delimiter's Obj.Space service. I bought a 2tb bundle, with
20tb of monthly bandwidth, for 3 years. It was a one-time fee of $100.

I know OVH has some attractive offers too.

[https://www.delimiter.com/objspace-object-
storage/](https://www.delimiter.com/objspace-object-storage/)
[https://www.ovh.com/us/cloud/storage/object-
storage.xml](https://www.ovh.com/us/cloud/storage/object-storage.xml)

